# Somehow I Screwed Up Cannabutter



## Dragline (Apr 6, 2009)

I made cannabutter, or shall I say attempted to make cannabutter last night. But it never set up. This was my first time making it. Can someone tell me where I screwed up?

Heated a pot with some water.

Added 2 sticks of butter.

After butter was melted I added my trimmings, etc..

simmered on low-med heat for around 90 minutes, stirring occasionally

Strained out trimmings

Placed in refrigerator over night.

I was expecting a nice layer of butter on top in the container this morning. Instead I found it was still liquid with just a very thin layer on top not even thick enough to skim off. So where did I go wrong?


----------



## TeaTreeOil (Apr 6, 2009)

Try putting it in the freezer. Was it real butter, or an oil-based spread? Oils solidify at colder temperatures than real butter.


----------



## Dragline (Apr 6, 2009)

TeaTreeOil said:


> Try putting it in the freezer. Was it real butter, or an oil-based spread? Oils solidify at colder temperatures than real butter.



Real butter Im pretty sure. The package said Butter and they were in stick form. But I will check closer when I get home.


----------



## gmoneys (Apr 6, 2009)

Dragline said:


> Real butter Im pretty sure. The package said Butter and they were in stick form. But I will check closer when I get home.


you have to get the buttter with the most fat, thc sticks to fat. also use the freezer not the fridge and you should only let the bowl freeze for like an hour and a half because fat freezes faster water and if you let the water freeze it will sticxk to the butter i dont know about you but i want only butter, so what i do after the butter is on top. poke a hole in the middle of the bowl and cut a triangle like shape on the edge of your butter and simply pour out the water inside. then you have just butter left in your bowl. ohhh ya next tme you should use a crock pot if possible and let it sit for like 9-12 hours. or use a reg pot for like 4-6 hours. longer the better. hope this helps


----------



## TeaTreeOil (Apr 6, 2009)

I've never cooked mine longer than an hour.

According to the *The Art and Science of Cooking with Cannabis*, there is a chart with 4 time periods, 4 temperatures, and grams of marijuana. It varies from cooking 20 grams for 30 minutes @150F, to 34 grams cooking @300F for 2 hours.

It also states that cooking the plant material to 212F for 75 minutes should convert all of the THC-acid into psychoactive THC.


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 6, 2009)

Dragline said:


> Real butter Im pretty sure. The package said Butter and they were in stick form. But I will check closer when I get home.



Did you squeeze all the butter out of the trim? That is where it all clings to. You seriously have to squeeze the shit out of the material to get all the butter out. I hope you didn't toss it.


----------



## Dragline (Apr 6, 2009)

SomeGuy said:


> Did you squeeze all the butter out of the trim? That is where it all clings to. You seriously have to squeeze the shit out of the material to get all the butter out. I hope you didn't toss it.


Oh yeah, I pressed the trimmings good when i was straining them.

When I got home today a thin layer had built up since this morning. I skimmed what I could and put the rest in the freezer so we will see what we got in a little while.


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (Apr 7, 2009)

i made some last night and i simmered for 14hours in a crock pot and it came out hella good..i used 14grams of some real good weed 240grams of butter (unsalted) with 11grams of fat 2cups of water and a shot of vodka..i hear its important to use alcohol and it sounds like it would work good..i would also think the longer u simmer the better as long as u dont simmer for over 24hours cuz the longer u simmer i figure ur just getting every last bit of thc off the weed


----------



## Dragline (Apr 7, 2009)

Well its official, I screwed it up. Put it in the freezer, waited a while and scraped the ice off the top. It was just that, ice... Because now I have 2 bowls of green gravy like water instead of just 1. I can only assume the butter I used wasn't high enough in fat. Is there any way I can salvage this? Perhaps place this water back in a pot and throw in a stick or two of the highest fat butter I can find?


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (Apr 7, 2009)

just throw it in some brownie mix get 2 boxes just in case it get to watery


----------



## mikey12 (Apr 8, 2009)

Boil it for a LONG time, after a few hours the water will boil off and you will be left with the oil.


----------



## Dragline (Apr 8, 2009)

mikey12 said:


> Boil it for a LONG time, after a few hours the water will boil off and you will be left with the oil.


Thats an interesting idea. No offense to you Mikey, but does anyone else have an opinion on this?

Also, if I use this watery oil mix in brownies. Would i be doing it substituting the oil, water, or both? I have to admit I kinda worry what that might taste like. Id love to get baked. But I don't wanna gag to do it.


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (Apr 9, 2009)

it will taste like weed butter just do it and find out..usually when i make brownies i make butter and drain out the water but i do use a lil of the water in the brownie mix just not alot cuz it gets real watery


----------



## gmoneys (Apr 10, 2009)

the boiling water thing is good. i dont know what it will do to the THC content.

i think your better off starting over. you fucked up once. but next time use some good weed and follow some good instructions. 

what kind of butter did you use?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 10, 2009)

butter is butter. if it was butter going in it should be butter coming out. it sounds to me like you didn't squeeze the butter out enough. you have to really squeeze it. like twisted thru cheese cloth or pushed thru a screened press. if you are missing the butter, it's still stuck to the trim.


----------



## gmoneys (Apr 11, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> butter is butter. if it was butter going in it should be butter coming out. it sounds to me like you didn't squeeze the butter out enough. you have to really squeeze it. like twisted thru cheese cloth or pushed thru a screened press. if you are missing the butter, it's still stuck to the trim.


well some people just grab the first thing they see and its like margarine or fat free butter or some shit...i think the cheese cloth is better because you can actually wring out the butter the screen is bit harder.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 11, 2009)

gmoneys said:


> well some people just grab the first thing they see and its like margarine or fat free butter or some shit...i think the cheese cloth is better because you can actually wring out the butter the screen is bit harder.




"butter" is "butter". "margarine" is not "butter". "i can't believe it is not butter" is NOT butter. 

if you can't get past this then you should just stop here. lol


----------



## grassified (Apr 15, 2009)

wait whast all this cheesecloth stuff.

Iremember making cannbis butter a while back, and all I did was cook it over th stovetop with some butter/water, then refirgerate the whole thing, the take the butter off the top, it wasnt really hard at all.

Enlighten me on this cheesecloth method?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 15, 2009)

grassified said:


> wait whast all this cheesecloth stuff.
> 
> Iremember making cannbis butter a while back, and all I did was cook it over th stovetop with some butter/water, then refirgerate the whole thing, the take the butter off the top, it wasnt really hard at all.
> 
> Enlighten me on this cheesecloth method?





pour it thru cheese cloth after you cook it before it goes into the fridge. this gets all the plant matter out. you get nice clean butter. it's not required but it makes for cleaner butter.


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 15, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> pour it thru cheese cloth after you cook it before it goes into the fridge. this gets all the plant matter out. you get nice clean butter. it's not required but it makes for cleaner butter.


Just made some right now,cooling in the fridge Now i need to think about what i want to make this time


----------



## Leilani Garden (Apr 19, 2009)

mikey12 said:


> Boil it for a LONG time, after a few hours the water will boil off and you will be left with the oil.


Yup, right there. If you get the water to evaporate, it won't take any of the active ingredients out with it because it will not dissolve in water--it is soluble in alcohol and fat. 

And yes, butter is butter. Any product that says it's lower in calories or fat is some type of spread or something weird (and gross and unpure). Just look for plain old butter--it's almost pure fat. The whey, I think, contains some water, but that will either evaporate out or you can remove it later after you chill it. 

Oh yes, on this cheesecloth method . . . it seems to me, contemplating this, that some of the butter with active ingredients would stick to the cloth; iow, how do you know that you're getting as much as you can out of it. Can someone enlighten me on this? Or is the amount left on the cheesecloth so small as to be negligible? Not a big deal? 

I don't think it's necessary or even desirable on this board for anyone to deride someone for not knowing every frigging thing about culinary basics. Everyone starts somewhere in the kitchen. So if you can get over THAT, maybe . . . . people wouldn't want to leave this site.

Sorry, had to be said. And now, I'm ducking.


----------



## twostoned (Apr 20, 2009)

i made some today, it was killer
you can do it with spare twigs and seeds too
just
1: put about half to a whole stick of butter in a skillet (depending on how much u want to make) and heat till completely liquid
2: add cannabis or twigs and seeds to the butter
3: let cook until butter is popping and the aroma is really thick
4: attach a coffee filter to a plastic bowl with a rubberband, making sure to have a slight dip in the filter
5: pour butter and extras through the coffee filter, leaving the cannabutter without any extras (IE sticks, seeds, bud)
6: place in freezer for approximately ten minutes
7: retrieve once consistency is met and enjoy


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 20, 2009)

twostoned said:


> i made some today, it was killer
> you can do it with spare twigs and seeds too
> just
> 1: put about half to a whole stick of butter in a skillet (depending on how much u want to make) and heat till completely liquid
> ...


next time leave out the seeds,they contain no thc


----------



## justinbars (Apr 21, 2009)

t0k3s said:


> next time leave out the seeds,they contain no thc


lol that was funny


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 22, 2009)

justinbars said:


> lol that was funny


LOl i don't even know what goes on here anymore,its getting fucky


----------



## SOorganic (Apr 22, 2009)

Word of advise because every one on this thread is saying find the butter with the highest fat content and just about all butter brands have the same content( iv checked). Instead of using butter go to a fancy schmancy grocery store like whole foods or something along those lines and buy Ghee instead!! Ghee is basically SUPER butter, its like the Crack of dairy products. Its at least twice as expensive as butter but it would make Killer cannabutter. It has an Insane fat content because its basically condensed butter and if u have some left over after making the cannabutter use it in place of regular butter for recipies and it will improve the dish BIG time. Ghee is fucking delicious


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 22, 2009)

SOorganic said:


> Word of advise because every one on this thread is saying find the butter with the highest fat content and just about all butter brands have the same content( iv checked). Instead of using butter go to a fancy schmancy grocery store like whole foods or something along those lines and buy Ghee instead!! Ghee is basically SUPER butter, its like the Crack of dairy products. Its at least twice as expensive as butter but it would make Killer cannabutter. It has an Insane fat content because its basically condensed butter and if u have some left over after making the cannabutter use it in place of regular butter for recipies and it will improve the dish BIG time. Ghee is fucking delicious


Does it look like this.
http://www.amazon.com/Pure-Butter-Ghee-Indian-Clarified/dp/B000JMBEEU/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=grocery&qid=1240435690&sr=8-1


----------



## SOorganic (Apr 30, 2009)

Ya thats Ghee alright! Its the shit!


----------



## davalaban (May 2, 2009)

Cannabutter made with ghee is fucking awesome. It will tear a whole through your head, and I mean that in the best way possible. Try rolling a ball of it in some fine silksreened kief for a little extra fun.


----------



## Southern (May 2, 2009)

Heres how i do it.

get 500g of butter per lb of leaf.


melt the butter, then fill the pot the rest of the way with water.

grind my herb with a food processor

add herb to butter/water mix (keep just above simmering heat)

simmer for about an hour or so.

strain mix of water/butter/herb through a sift.

put the strained mix into the fridge over night.

what happens when the butter congeils it will float above the water as a layer hard layer of weed butter. discard the water and cook with the butter

enjoy


----------



## Leilani Garden (May 6, 2009)

SOorganic said:


> Word of advise because every one on this thread is saying find the butter with the highest fat content and just about all butter brands have the same content( iv checked). Instead of using butter go to a fancy schmancy grocery store like whole foods or something along those lines and buy Ghee instead!! Ghee is basically SUPER butter, its like the Crack of dairy products. Its at least twice as expensive as butter but it would make Killer cannabutter. It has an Insane fat content because its basically condensed butter and if u have some left over after making the cannabutter use it in place of regular butter for recipies and it will improve the dish BIG time. Ghee is fucking delicious


It's not hard to make your own ghee. No need to pay Whole Foods to make it for you. You're right in that it's just basically condensed butter. Ghee is nothing more than clarified butter. They're both the fatty part, with ALL the flavor, and without the water that inevitably contains. 

Easy DIY ghee/clarified butter:

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Clarified-Indian-Butter-102958


Not sure I get that comment up there about mixing ghee with kief? Please, tell me no one's smoking that . . . right? Or did that person mean cooking with kief? I hope so! I'd hate to see what would happen to anyone who smoked butter.


----------



## Nikkie420 (Aug 2, 2019)

Dragline said:


> I made cannabutter, or shall I say attempted to make cannabutter last night. But it never set up. This was my first time making it. Can someone tell me where I screwed up?
> 
> Heated a pot with some water.
> 
> ...


0


Dragline said:


> I made cannabutter, or shall I say attempted to make cannabutter last night. But it never set up. This was my first time making it. Can someone tell me where I screwed up?
> 
> Heated a pot with some water.
> 
> ...


I made some last nite as well used 20 grams shake block butter and put it in slow cooker for 6 hours and it came out runny no butter on top what so ever just liquid not sure what indid wrong but I followed instructions mayne to much water I dunno I never threw it out it's back in slow cooker


----------



## Nikkie420 (Aug 2, 2019)

If anyone has a good recipe please let me know thanks


----------



## Nikkie420 (Aug 2, 2019)

Dragline said:


> I made cannabutter, or shall I say attempted to make cannabutter last night. But it never set up. This was my first time making it. Can someone tell me where I screwed up?
> 
> Heated a pot with some water.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkie420 (Aug 2, 2019)

I put mine in the freezer and that's what I got now makin cookies


----------

